# The Nameless: A Necron Dynasty Project



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I’ve decided to edit this first post to keep track of my progress because a lot has changed. My Necrons are now known as the Nameless. Here is their background. I have purchased all of my Necrons and have listed them below. The color scheme has also changed and I listed it below as well.

My Necron Army (I will add links to pictures of completed models):

*HEADQUARTERS*
Imotekh the Stormlord
Trazyn the Infinite
Nemesor Zahndrekh
Vargard Obyron
Anrakyr the Traveller
2 Overlords with Warscythes
1 Overlord with Warscythe and Res Orb
1 Destroyer Lord wth Warscythe
3 Lords with Staff of Light and Res Orb
1 Lord with Warscythe and Res Orb
5 Crypteks
2 Overlords on CCB with Warscythe

*TROOPS*
60 Warriors (10 complete)
20 Immortals
3 Ghost Arks

*ELITES*
Nightbringer
2 Triarch Stalkers
5 Lychguard with Hyperphase Sword and Dispersion Shields
5 Triarch Praetorians with Rod of Covenant
5 Triarch Praetorians with Voidblades and Particle Casters
10 Deathmarks

*FAST ATTACK*
6 Tomb Blades
6 Canoptek Wraiths
3 Heavy Destroyers
23 Canoptek Scarabs

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
4 Night/Doom Scythes (magnetized)
Monolith
3 Annihilation Barges
2 Doomsday Arks


Color scheme for my warriors:

*Body*
Primed with P3 Black Primer.
Base coated with 1:1 mix of Boltgun Metal and Chaos Black.
Wash with Badab Black over the whole model.
Layered with Boltgun Metal.
Highlighted model with Mithril Silver.

*Head and Shoulders*
Layered shoulders and head with Hashut (Dwarf) Bronze.
Highlighted model with Mithril Silver.
Painted Eyes Enchanted Blue.

*Gun*
I left the gun untouched after the wash of Badab Black to keep it dark as possible.
Highlighted with Mithril Silver.
Painted Gauss Rod Enchanted Blue.
Two layers of ‘Ardcoat on Gauss Rod to make it very shiny.

*Base*
Painted Caliban Green
Drybrush of Warpstone Glow
Light drybrush of Moot Green


*PICTURES*


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Good luck with putting all that together, take your time as it will pay off in the long run. Nothing is more irritating then realizing you missed a critical moldline.

Looking forward to seeing your first guy finished.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, I have Friday, Saturday, and Sunday off but Saturday is Cinco de Mayo and I'll be so drunk I'll forget what a Necron is, or that I don't sing, fight, or look very good when I'm drunk. Or ever... So I should get some more of the army put together on Friday and Sunday. I'll take a quick pick when I'm done. I have 3 barges, 2 DD arks, and 1 Ghost Ark done. 20 Immortals, 5 lychguard, 5 preatorians, 3 crypteks, 3 lords, and 5 deathmarks are complete. SO its a good start.

Here is my final color scheme:

*Body*
Prime with P3 Black Primer
Base coat with 1:3 mix of Shinning Gold and Chaos Black
Drybrush with Dwarf Bronze on bodies
Wash with 1:1 mix of Badab Black and Devlan Mud
Drybrush weapons with Boltgun Metal
Wash with Gryphonne Sepia
Chest Symbol back was painted Necron Abyss
Symbol Painted Mithril Silver


*Head*
Drybrush with Chainmail
Wash with Badab Black
Highlight with Mithril Silver

*Gauss*
Base coat with Ultramarines Blue
Drybrush of Enchanted Blue
Light Drybrush of Ice Blue
Wash with Azurmen Blue

Any C&C is very needed and welcome. I will base it and do the eyes when I get the correct paint and brushes. The base will be a mars type landscape. Red sand and rocks.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Im a classic type of guy so I have a hard time seeing models painted outside of the norm, so I am not quite sure I am feeling the colors form the neck down as it totally seems to clash with his head. He also appears to look very stiff...like hes stuck up or something.

I am not sure where to point you right now...maybe I could get some others to help with some more feedback.


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Im not a huge fan of metal crons but I think youve pulled this scheme off very well. I love the depth in your model really shows all the effort put inot it. Look forward to seeing your ghost ark.


----------



## Taggerung (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the scheme but I like metal crons, and nice to see something besides boltgun done. My only complaint is the painted tube. Wish you would either get a different color tube or leave it green


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I looked at getting blue rods but they were too light and I'm not really a fan of a painted model with a clear plastic tube.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

So here is what I've built so far. I don't expect to get anymore done in the next two weeks. Trip to NYC/New Jersey Wednesday-Monday and hosting a poker night on the following Friday. But after that I have some time and will try to knock out everything else so I can start priming and painting. Hopefully I'll get the Night/Doom Scythes in June (don't crush my dreams) and pick up some of the new kits and I'll be all set. I melted one of the cryptek conversions and wasn't happy with the other two so I made them into lords with res orbs and staves of light.

My progress so far...













The Necron Short Bus...


----------



## LegionThree (May 1, 2012)

Lol, love your short bus and cant wait to see the warriors that go in it. Did you glue the arks together? I have a hard time painting when everythings all together, be it infantry or vehicles.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

The short bus isn't glued. I just put the pieces together to take the picture. It will be a normal ark when I'm done. I did glue the Doomsday arks together. Was that a mistake?


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

You're going to have a devil of a time painting the gun and inside of the "ribs" on the Doomsday Arks- it's like GW LIKES designing stuff that will be hard to paint if you assemble it completely...


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Gonna rename this project to the Nameless Dynasty. Their records were lost during the great sleep and since they don't interact with other Necron forces no one has been able to ask who they are (or why they're so mad).


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Looking good so far. Your gold on the body of your warrior was quite smooth and I know I've been having issues getting an even coat of paint with some of the new GW metallics.

Something you may want to try to give the coils and tube of the gauss a little more of a "glowy" effect is adding a Guilliman's Blue glaze over a white coat, I've used it on my Tesla immortals and really liked the effect.

Great job so far though it looks like you've got a looooooong way to go haha


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, been busy as hell the last 3 weeks. But I'm finally home and have some time to get work done. Here is what I have built and ready to base and prime. We'll call this the 1st wave. The 2nd wave is either on order or will be ordered later when I feel like spending more money on little plastic figures. Hard to justify when my woman offers sex while my little plastic army only offers blank stares and the promise of hours of painting in the near future. So here is what I have completely built:

*1ST WAVE*

*HEADQUARTERS*
Imotekh the Stormlord
Trazyn the Infinite
Nemesor Zahndrekh
Vanguard Obyron
2 Overlords with Warscythe
Overlord with Staff of Light and Res Orb
3 Lords with Staff of Light and Res Orb
Lord with Warscythe and Res Orb
2 Catacomb Command Barges with Warscythe

*ELITES*
10 Deathmarks
5 Triarch Praetorians with Rod of Covenant
5 Triarch Praetorians with Voidblades and Particle Casters
5 Lychguard with Warscythes
Shard of the Nightbringer

*TROOPS*
60 Warriors
20 Immortals with Tesla Weapons
3 Ghost Arks

*FAST ATTACK*
23 Canoptek Scarab Bases

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
3 Annihilation Barges
2 Doomsday Arks
Monolith

*MISCELLANEOUS*
5 Objective Markers
6 Reanimation Protocol Markers

Here are some pictures, please note that the Ghost Arks are not pictured cause they are only partially assembled. I want to paint them before I put them together.

Whole Army:






















Objective markers:











Reanimation Protocol markers:












And what I plan on adding in the (near?!?) future:

*2ND WAVE*

*HEADQUARTERS*
Illuminor Szeras
3 Crypteks (on order)
Destroyer Lord (on order)

*ELITES*
Triarch Stalker

*FAST ATTACK*
6 Tomb Blades
3 Canoptek Wraiths
3 Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers (on order, will be magnetized)

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
3 or 4 Night/Doom Scythes (will be magnetized)


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Rhat sounds really awesome! and totally understand about the GF offering sex and the little plastic guys just blank stares besides you have a lot right there to keep you busy!


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

LOL! 

Sex > Warhammer in my house.

However, I am Fortunate enough that my wife doesn’t mind one bit that I build/paint/and play with 28mm figures. I screech every time she offers to help paint one of my Krieg. 

The objective marks are cool, as if they are in stasis or something. The reanimation protocol marks are cool as well, good job.

Having seen most of your army now put together…GOOD LUCK! I will never assemble an army like that again as it makes it a very daunting task. I find it much easier now to build/paint a squad or vehicle one at a time.

Regards,
DoE


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

@ Broc, I bought some of the blue glaze to do the rods but I'll try it on the coils as well. Thanks. Do you recommend light blue with white highlights then glaze over it? Never used a glaze before. I have a bunch of extra gauss flayers laying around that I'll practice on.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

davespil said:


> @ Broc, I bought some of the blue glaze to do the rods but I'll try it on the coils as well. Thanks. Do you recommend light blue with white highlights then glaze over it? Never used a glaze before. I have a bunch of extra gauss flayers laying around that I'll practice on.


I haven't yet tried the light blue with white highlights, but since the glaze colors everything and still settles in recesses (much more of a pronounced color than the wash) it could be something you have two trial runs of and just go with whichever looks better for you.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Here are pics of my objective marker. Wanna finish the other 4 and the reanimation protocol markers tomorrow. Then finish building my second wave stuff... Figured I might as well get it now cause I have a new hobby in the works... Golf... Gonna need new clubs or at least re-gripe mine. And lessons, green fees, and a million balls I'll have to replace... I really need less hobbies.


----------



## Pride365 (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

And here is the 2nd Wave:

3 Night/Doom Scythes (magnetized)
6 Tomb Blades with Gauss Blasters
1 Triarch Stalker with Gauss Canon
3 Wraiths
1 Cryptek










The 3rd (and final) Wave will consist of:
3 Destroyers/Heavy Destroyers (still on order)
1 Destroyer Lord (upgrade kit on order)
2 Crypteks (on order)
3 Wraiths (to bring it up to a full squad of 6)
1 Night/Doom Scythe (depends how they do)
1 Triarch Stalker (depends how the I have plays)


----------



## Saulot (May 25, 2011)

Your gold is just beautiful! Great smoothness and depth to it. I loved seeing all your minis assembled too! Very nice.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, here is my first finished model. I changed the paint scheme cause I didn't like the all bronze one. Here is what I have now. Please C&C. The Gause Rod has two layers of 'Ardcoat and is very shinny, you just can't see it in these pictures for some reason. What I did was a base coated with 1:1 mix of boltgun and black, wash with badab black over the whole model. The body I layered with boltgun metal. The shoulders and head are Hashut (Dwarf) Bronze. I left the gun untouched after the wash of black to keep it dark as possible. Highlighted (a little bit at least) with mithril silver.

As far as my progress, I have one model finished, 9 bodies are painted, just need to finsh their weapons. The other 50 warriors' bodies are based, primed, base coated, and washed. See the bottom two pictures. I have a three day weekend coming up and only two things to do: 1) work on my golf swing, 2) finish 20 warriors.

























































Here is a pic of what I have done:


----------

